# Range Report: New Beretta M9



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Handgun: Beretta M9/92FS Navy Edition
Ammo: Winchester 115gr FMJ

Headed down to the range today to _finally_ break in my new Beretta. All I can say is wow, I was definitely pleased with its performance. At 7 yards with 45 rounds I was leaving the bullseye/10/9 rings as tattered images of their former selves. Would have loved to have put more rounds through it, but unfortunately the A/C for the range was down, leaving me drenched in sweat, and rather not comfortable shooting when sweat was dripping down into my eyes [mental note: ballcap next time]


----------

